# PVC Overflow



## kaxt (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with an overflow like this?




 
I'm thinking of doing it, but want to know if anyone has any comments about the design first. I guess I could do it and if I decide I don't like it I could always just add a traditional overflow box...


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

would be cheap, If you have a glass drill bit. and once the water vaporizes no more circulation, specially if ur going away


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have this typw of set up on my 72 gallon and it is great!! all the evap occurs in the sump so top of is important and i would highly recommend some type of screen or netting (lose) on the over flow in the tank to keep fish from jumping in or snalis what have you...... also liked to add an external dorso to it .... it keeps the whole thing silent!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i was also going to suggest the external durso ( google durso standpipe ) and something to keep fish and snails from making a trip to the sump. if your going to drill it though, why not spend just alittle more cash and go with a glass holes overflow?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

the 50 gallon I just picked up works pretty much the same way, the hole for the train was drill much lower though so I have a big piece of pvc going all the way to the top to keep the water level there.


----------



## kaxt (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the durso idea. So to do that I would basically just turn the one elbow that is inside the tank upside down, right? The only problem with that is that it won't act like a surface skimmer if I do it that way... Unless I just do a bulkhead with a strainer just under the water surface.

Bearwithfish and Zof, any chance you have a picture of your setup?

Of2f, I may go to glass-holes and get an overflow, but I'm trying to keep the start up costs of this tank down. It will be another month or two before I set this tank up, so I have some time to make up my mind, but for now I'm just playing with ideas.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

not at this moment .. but no i had mine face up for skimming and it worked great!! you only need the face down if you are doing more than one hole or an internal dorso the external regulates sound by the control of air flow via a valve... i will search for a good example tomorrow while i am at work sorry i cannot right now....


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

You can kind of see it in the post just blow this thread in Small breeder setup the build if I get a chance I will take a better shot.


----------



## kaxt (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

here


----------



## BradSD (Jul 26, 2010)

This can be done without drilling the glass, if anyone wants to know how just send me a pm and I will point you in the right direction.


----------

